# Car 1 Baby Bunny 0



## nabisho (Nov 18, 2004)

Here's a little fellow that's not a bird but he sure could use our best wishes and prayers if you're so inclined. He's a young Cottontail, he tangled with a car this morning out on the highway. Looks like he has an open break of his left leg just above the knee. The rest of him looks OK, we will get him splinted up and maybe in a couple weeks he can go back home. Cute little fellow wish him luck he's hurting right now and need all the help he can get.

NAB


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Oh...what a precious little one.

Of course, I will say a little prayer for him and wish him a speedy recovery!


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Oh, little baby, he loosk so sorry.
Hope he has a speedy recovery.

Reti


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

oh poor bunny!! are you a rehabber??? i am and i always cringe when someone brings me bunnies.. they get so scared and die so easy i just hate it,i always feel so bad for them


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Poor little guy. I hope he does well in his recovery, he's at the right place!


----------



## FloridaLuv (Dec 19, 2008)

Ah- consider a prayer said, and re-said........ Poor baby. Kind hearts like yours make me smile.  And, I know he will be on the road to recovery soon.... Best of luck for a hopin' fast recovery!


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Nab, poor baby, he looks like he is hurting and you know I will be saying prayers for him.


----------



## EgypSwiftLady (Jan 14, 2008)

Nab I most certainly will send best wishes & prayers to this sweet baby.

Thank you for all you do


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Nab, if anyone can help this cutie bunny, you and your GF can!!

Sending healing loving recovery thoughts with Hugs and Scritches!!

Shi


----------



## Georgina (Jun 24, 2008)

*Good luck bunny!* 

I have a real soft spot for rabbits and I really hope he makes it! I know it's possible to rescue these little guys - I met a lady in the vets the other day who's found a tiny furless one at the side of the road and she'd handraised it, kept it as a pet, and was walking it around the waiting room on a harness! 

Let us know how he gets on won't you?!


----------



## mookeeman (Dec 11, 2008)

how is the little rascal? my girlfriend raises bunnies so i have grown to love them just as much as my pigeons


----------

